# Synthetek xmas sale - buy 2 get 1 free!



## Synthetek (Dec 16, 2016)

For the month of December, buy any 2 products and get a 3rd product for FREE!

Simply complete your order for any 2 products and specify the 3rd and free product in the comments field of the purchase page.

This offer also applies irrespective of quantity, for every 2 products purchased we will throw in a 3rd free:

-Buy *2* products get *1* Free
-Buy *4* products get *2 *Free
-Buy *6* products get *3* Free.

This offer will expire on the last day of December 2016.

You can mix and match!

Be Quick!

*Conditions:*
*FREE product has to be of equal or lesser value to the products that you purchased.

*This offer is on our liquid products only.

*Standard shipping fees apply

*1 promotion per order. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer (e.g $300 offer)​


----------



## slide (Dec 31, 2016)

Had to take advantage of this offer...ridiculous good deal here...Hopefully others were able to as well..

-s


----------

